# He says he doesn't want dogs on the sofa!



## Happyad (Oct 5, 2010)

He loves em!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

lol we are the same. at the moment, Delta and mum are on the couch, Inca is on the rug, i am on the dog bed with Echo and gypsy is sitting looking at me lol


----------



## Happyad (Oct 5, 2010)

Better pic! 
Plus we have two schnauzers just outta shot


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

I said the same about all of our pets over the years but my daughter got her own way when she said "but they are our family and would you make our family sit on the floor"! She has a point though would rather let our pets sit on the sofa than some of our family


----------



## Happyad (Oct 5, 2010)

Kendal, I'm off to premier groom on sunday and will take loads of pic!
I'll post em onto Facebook. 
I have a group called west london cockapoo


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Hubby was the same, no dogs on the sofa or the bed.

The sofa rule disappeared in a matter of minutes. The bed rule stayed quite well, but then Millie was spayed and she looked quite poorly. We let her sit on our bed in the morning with us. It sort of stuck


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

Well as Pixie is only a baby still she cant even get up onto the sofa yet,at the moment we are saying no dog on sofa,but she is so soft,squidgy and cuddly and just down right gorgeous how can we resist?! Also i pick her up and we cuddle with her on my lap on sofa,does this count?


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

pixie said:


> Well as Pixie is only a baby still she cant even get up onto the sofa yet,at the moment we are saying no dog on sofa,but she is so soft,squidgy and cuddly and just down right gorgeous how can we resist?! Also i pick her up and we cuddle with her on my lap on sofa,does this count?


lol . i think you may have to count that as being on the sofa 

That is how Millie started and very gradually she'd slip off our laps and be half on half off. Then she'd end up lying right next to us. 

One rule we do keep, is no Millie on the sofa when we are eating.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

We have fleece blankets and the dogs may sit on them on the sofa, if there is a human there too - can't manage them both on my lap! I've been shutting Izzy in her crate when we eat, she takes a running jump up on the sofas now


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

ali-s.j. said:


> We have fleece blankets and the dogs may sit on them on the sofa, if there is a human there too - can't manage them both on my lap! I've been shutting Izzy in her crate when we eat, she takes a running jump up on the sofas now


Haha, Max takes a running jump at the sofa but fails epicly and falls down to the ground! it's so funny! He started jumping in excitement, in the garden this morning, he's very bouncy today


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

5 dogs total! wow fun house!! cute pic....we started out no dog on the couch.....how quickly that faded


----------



## Happyad (Oct 5, 2010)

Five dogs became seven the other day!
That's a lot of fleece blanket washing I tell you
And I like to keep house and garden activity chilled. So it's never all in the garden at once and stern voice against inside play fighting! Bedlam isn't rewarding for anyone lol


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Great pic .. Adam covered in poos xxx

Best way to relax on the sofa .. if you ask me


----------



## alfiedoo (Sep 6, 2010)

Happyad said:


> He loves em!


see Anzil pups get way with murder again!!!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Lol Becky I think thats how it starts ... no dogs on settee, then oh come and sit with me, then when they can get up themselves you've had it, but its so nice to have them sitting with you x
Gosh Adam when you eventually have pups there aint gonna be any room on that sofa


----------



## Happyad (Oct 5, 2010)

That's not me with them!!
It's the other half who had the rule no dogs on the sofa!!
I'm pretty tough about it and it's only by invite on my watch!!
Plenty of room for more though, another sofa in that room. And a tidy living room at the front, clean groomed dogs only lol


----------



## Tabby (Aug 13, 2011)

We started with a "no dog on the sofa" (might I add, rule made by hubster) rule but every time I come home from the late shift at work my hubby is cuddled up with Tilly on his lap! And I always know where she will be the minute I walk in the door because she doesn't bother coming to greet me. Just wags her tail from her spot on the sofa


----------

